# Brace Yourselves



## Sidestreamer (Dec 3, 2008)

I have been introduced to this board more than a month ago but never registered until I was reintroduced by a second member. Two recommendations and I figured I just had to look. To protect them from their own tragic mistakes I will leave it up to them to both find out who I am and then to come forth and ask the powers that be for forgiveness for letting me know about this place.

To those who do not know me (every one of you, most likely), I am most easily identified online as a massive multi-platform Internet troll, and offline as one of only six or seven liberals in all of West Texas. Beyond that, I like long walks in the desert, bicycles, manatees, the Florida Gators and women, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 3, 2008)

Then fuck you.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Dec 3, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Then fuck you.



Dull ass lamprey.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 3, 2008)

Vermin Armada said:


> Dull ass lamprey.


hey, you kinda asked for that


----------



## Sidestreamer (Dec 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> hey, you kinda asked for that



I might have, but she's still a dull ass lamprey. And she sucks goats.


----------



## editec (Dec 3, 2008)

Is there a bounty on liberals in West Texas?


----------



## Sidestreamer (Dec 3, 2008)

editec said:


> Is there a bounty on liberals in West Texas?



We stay well-hidden. The moment we say something to the effect of "Hillary Clinton ain't all that bad," the typical West Texan will go into violent convulsions followed by a shooting rampage.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> hey, you kinda asked for that



Just what I need.  Yet another one that thinks he's "the one."  Have they be rerunning Matrix or something on the tube?


----------



## del (Dec 3, 2008)

Vermin Armada said:


> I have been introduced to this board more than a month ago but never registered until I was reintroduced by a second member. Two recommendations and I figured I just had to look. To protect them from their own tragic mistakes I will leave it up to them to both find out who I am and then to come forth and ask the powers that be for forgiveness for letting me know about this place.
> 
> To those who do not know me (every one of you, most likely), I am most easily identified online as a massive multi-platform Internet troll, and offline as one of only six or seven liberals in all of West Texas. Beyond that, I like long walks in the desert, bicycles, manatees, the Florida Gators and women, not necessarily in that order.



whoop-di-fucking-do

i'm already impressed. would you like a separate userid for your ego, or can you cram it all in one?


----------



## Silence (Dec 3, 2008)

welcome to the board vermin!

It would appear this board has the same reaction as West Texas when you announce you're a liberal...I see the convulsions have already begun....I'm just waiting for the shooting rampage


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Vermin Armada said:


> To protect them from their own tragic mistakes I will leave it up to them to both find out who I am and then to come forth and ask the powers that be for forgiveness for letting me know about this place.



I want to come out publicly as totally uninvolved in_ this_ one. 

But welcome, Vermin Armada, I like the sound of your name.


----------



## DavidS (Dec 3, 2008)

Vermin Armada said:


> And she sucks goats.



Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## CSM (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh goody! this board was running short on trolls.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 3, 2008)

aww Shogun has a friend!


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

LOL!  I bet he could be one of VA's sponsors.


----------



## chloe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome Vermin, I used to live in the Odessa/Midland area way back when....


----------



## Amanda (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

Cousin it?


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

That was my first thought but I think he's off sailing in the Pacific this week.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2008)

lol, as if that would make a difference.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 3, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Just what I need.  Yet another one that thinks he's "the one."  Have they be rerunning Matrix or something on the tube?



hahahahahaahahahaha!   

damn, gotta spread some before hitting ya again!!!!


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

I wonder if Vermin Armada is a code name for rag tag fishermen pirates? 
My other clue that isn't Cousin IT is del's reaction to him.


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Care4all said:


> hahahahahaahahahaha!
> 
> damn, gotta spread some before hitting ya again!!!!



He doesn't need it. _I _need it ever since I was cut off from Gunny's rations.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 3, 2008)

Anguille said:


> He doesn't need it. _I _need it ever since I was cut off from Gunny's rations.


ooooooo, been cut off, huh?

Were you naughty and not nice... thus you are getting coals from Santa Gunny...or is he just skipping your home chimney all together?

care


----------



## Anguille (Dec 3, 2008)

Care4all said:


> ooooooo, been cut off, huh?
> 
> Were you naughty and not nice... thus you are getting coals from Santa Gunny...or is he just skipping your home chimney all together?
> 
> care



I'm starting to get coal which is a good sign. I can't tell you why because discussing that sort of thing is AGAINST THE RULES!  And I prefer to ban myself than be banned. Kind of like, "you can't fire me!! I quit"


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 3, 2008)

Vermin Armada said:


> I have been introduced to this board more than a month ago but never registered until I was reintroduced by a second member. Two recommendations and I figured I just had to look. To protect them from their own tragic mistakes I will leave it up to them to both find out who I am and then to come forth and ask the powers that be for forgiveness for letting me know about this place.
> 
> To those who do not know me (every one of you, most likely), I am most easily identified online as a massive multi-platform Internet troll, and offline as one of only six or seven liberals in all of West Texas. Beyond that, I like long walks in the desert, bicycles, manatees, the Florida Gators and women, not necessarily in that order.


Does that all mean that posters should put out a bit of that special Vermin food for ya?

BTW, welcome. New here too.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Jan 4, 2009)

I will promise not to bump this thread again after this, but I needed to correct my own introduction.

After some soul searching, some confrontations and lots of arguing here and elsewhere, I needed to correct what I said.

I'm not truly a liberal. I'm simply anti-establishment. I take the popular opinion, and immediately despise it. I'll lean to the right if I find enough liberals, and I'll rail to the left if the conservatives are the dominating faction, and I do this only because I like to annoy people, and I don't even know why. I get sad when there's no conflict in my life...


----------



## editec (Jan 4, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> I will promise not to bump this thread again after this, but I needed to correct my own introduction.
> 
> After some soul searching, some confrontations and lots of arguing here and elsewhere, I needed to correct what I said.
> 
> I'm not truly a liberal. I'm simply anti-establishment. I take the popular opinion, and immediately despise it. I'll lean to the right if I find enough liberals, and I'll rail to the left if the conservatives are the dominating faction, and I do this only because I like to annoy people, and I don't even know why. I get sad when there's no conflict in my life...


 
_Damn!_

Just when I thought it was safe to bring out the fine family heirloom icons, along comes another damned iconclast.

Well, I guess you people will just have to worship editec's Melmac icons until we rid ourselves of all these god-damned people who _think for themselves._


----------



## Gunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> I will promise not to bump this thread again after this, but I needed to correct my own introduction.
> 
> After some soul searching, some confrontations and lots of arguing here and elsewhere, I needed to correct what I said.
> 
> I'm not truly a liberal. I'm simply anti-establishment. I take the popular opinion, and immediately despise it. I'll lean to the right if I find enough liberals, and I'll rail to the left if the conservatives are the dominating faction, and I do this only because I like to annoy people, and I don't even know why. I get sad when there's no conflict in my life...



_*yawn*_


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 4, 2009)

Manatees?


You have at least two redeemable qualities.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> I have been introduced to this board more than a month ago but never registered until I was reintroduced by a second member. Two recommendations and I figured I just had to look. To protect them from their own tragic mistakes I will leave it up to them to both find out who I am and then to come forth and ask the powers that be for forgiveness for letting me know about this place.
> 
> To those who do not know me (every one of you, most likely), I am most easily identified online as a massive multi-platform Internet troll, and offline as one of only six or seven liberals in all of West Texas. Beyond that, I like long walks in the desert, bicycles, manatees, the Florida Gators and women, not necessarily in that order.


Your name is an anagram for *Madman Arrive*


----------



## Dis (Jan 4, 2009)

BatBoy said:


> Your name is an anagram for *Madman Arrive*



That you stared at the name long enough to figure that out is disturbing, at least...


----------



## alan1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dis said:


> That you stared at the name long enough to figure that out is disturbing, at least...



It only took me a few seconds.  I either have an innate ability to see anagrams, or a website that does it for me.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Jan 4, 2009)

BatBoy said:


> Your name is an anagram for *Madman Arrive*



It is a hint.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Jan 4, 2009)

Gunny said:


> _*yawn*_


Yeah? Well FUCK YOU!


----------



## xsited1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> ...and offline as one of only six or seven liberals in all of West Texas. ...


----------



## Sidestreamer (Jan 4, 2009)

xsited1 said:


>



Ghey.


----------



## Gunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> Yeah? Well FUCK YOU!




Dream on.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> Yeah? Well FUCK YOU!



Over react much?


----------



## Dis (Jan 5, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> Yeah? Well FUCK YOU!



Wow.

Feel better, and all done now?


----------



## OohRah Mama (Jan 21, 2009)

Typical damn Texan. Comes so close to getting it right (by being liberal), then screws the pooch at the end.

Sorta like my Sooners during Bowl season. 

Look at those home-state homers this way, VerminA - at least they got their village idiot back yesterday. The resulting shindig for stupids should keep them occupied for a while if'n you want to head into the City for a night out.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome Vermin Armada,

You should prove to be a very entertaining poster.  Better open up your can of Whoop Ass right now. LOL


----------



## ProfessorG2 (Jan 28, 2009)

If people in Texas consider Hillary an ultra Liberal, this country is in deep crap.  She's a hawk in bed with the banks.​


----------



## submarinepainter (Jan 31, 2009)

CSM said:


> Oh goody! this board was running short on trolls.



now that was funny!!! 


welcome I think??


----------



## Dis (Jan 31, 2009)

Wolfmoon said:


> Welcome Vermin Armada,
> 
> You should prove to be a very entertaining poster.  Better open up your can of Whoop Ass right now. LOL



Actually, I think the little shit's been scared off...


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 31, 2009)

Dis said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Vermin Armada,
> ...


dont count on it


----------



## Sidestreamer (Jan 31, 2009)

Dis said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Vermin Armada,
> ...



A heaping full of wrong for you you anal ****. I have a life, you know? Can't be here all the time.


----------



## Dis (Jan 31, 2009)

Christ.  The little f'cker's just like Beetlejuice.


----------



## xsited1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> ...
> 
> To those who do not know me (every one of you, most likely), I am most easily identified online as a massive multi-platform Internet troll, and offline as one of only six or seven *liberals *in all of West Texas. Beyond that, I like long walks in the desert, bicycles, manatees, the Florida Gators and *women*, not necessarily in that order.



Yet another lesbian...  Welcome.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> Christ.  The little f'cker's just like Beetlejuice.


You come here and curse me out and then you whine like a bitch and neg rep me when I return the favor? You're pathetic.


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Christ.  The little f'cker's just like Beetlejuice.
> ...





Where'd I whine, dumbfuck?  Oh, and if you wanna keep this shit going, move it to the Flame Zone.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 1, 2009)

usually those who must announce their entrance with self aggrandizement are severely lacking in both verbal and physical skills and have pathologically low self esteem.

It's OK you're a good person, you matter to us, you can feel safe here little person we love you.......

















Oh and by the way people like you make me want to


----------



## editec (Feb 1, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> I will promise not to bump this thread again after this, but I needed to correct my own introduction.
> 
> After some soul searching, some confrontations and lots of arguing here and elsewhere, I needed to correct what I said.
> 
> I'm not truly a liberal. I'm simply anti-establishment. I take the popular opinion, and immediately despise it. I'll lean to the right if I find enough liberals, and I'll rail to the left if the conservatives are the dominating faction, and I do this only because I like to annoy people, and I don't even know why. I get sad when there's no conflict in my life...


 

Then you must be a very happy person.

First of all because there is so much conflict, and secondly because there is _so much establishment_ to be anti to, too.


----------



## duggy (Feb 1, 2009)

I love it when everyone talks dirty.
A Texas liberal?---------BullShit!!!


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

duggy said:


> I love it when everyone talks dirty.
> A Texas liberal?---------BullShit!!!



It is. I carry a Brooklyn accent. I just live here.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

Dis, serious question. What makes you such an asshole? I mean I know people have problems and I'm sure you've faced rejection all your life but don't dump that on me. I don't have nor want anything to do with you.


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> Dis, serious question. What makes you such an asshole? I mean I know people have problems and I'm sure you've faced rejection all your life but don't dump that on me. I don't have nor want anything to do with you.



A very low tolerance for stupidity, which is all you've displayed since your first post here.

Don't like it?

Leave.

Incidently, it's "bitch", thanks.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> Vermin Armada said:
> 
> 
> > Dis, serious question. What makes you such an asshole? I mean I know people have problems and I'm sure you've faced rejection all your life but don't dump that on me. I don't have nor want anything to do with you.
> ...



...and over 14K posts since November.

Can't get any?

And no, you're an asshole without a purpose. I mean unless that's padded (in which that case you're also a lamer), how the fuck does anyone spend that much time on a message  board?


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Vermin Armada said:
> ...



You can add dumb as a fucking brick to your list of traits.  4+ years.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

Like I'm supposed to know or give a shit that Nov. 2008 doesn't mean Nov. 2008 was your joining date. Excuse me for not caring.


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> Like I'm supposed to know or give a shit that Nov. 2008 doesn't mean Nov. 2008 was your joining date. Excuse me for not caring.



You cared enough to bring it up, and cared enough to go back and edit your post, and TRY to use it as an insult, dipshit.

You really should stop talking.  You're not very good at it.


----------



## editec (Feb 1, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> Dis, serious question. What makes you such an asshole? I mean I know people have problems and I'm sure you've faced rejection all your life but don't dump that on me. *I don't have nor want anything to do with you.*


 
Translation- I have become infatuated with you, Dis.

If you were a girl I'd dip your pigtails in in the inkwell, because I clearly lack the intestinal fortitude of Georgie Poirgie who would kiss the girls to make them cry.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

It's just funny that you have to keep rec'ing other posts just to bring mine down to make a point that you're a ****. It's well known already. You even wear it as a badge of honor apparently.

This is my self-created welcome thread. If you don't wish to even try to be nice to me I don't see what point you have in being here.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

editec said:


> Vermin Armada said:
> 
> 
> > Dis, serious question. What makes you such an asshole? I mean I know people have problems and I'm sure you've faced rejection all your life but don't dump that on me. *I don't have nor want anything to do with you.*
> ...


I don't care. I just can't understand how some people would go to this much trouble just to curse me out and neg rep me. She must be a really angry failure in life but again, it isn't my problem.


----------



## editec (Feb 1, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> It's just funny that you have to keep rec'ing other posts just to bring mine down to make a point that you're a ****. It's well known already. You even wear it as a badge of honor apparently.
> 
> This is my self-created welcome thread. If you don't wish to even try to be nice to me I don't see what point you have in being here.


 
Grow up, troll.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

editec said:


> Vermin Armada said:
> 
> 
> > It's just funny that you have to keep rec'ing other posts just to bring mine down to make a point that you're a ****. It's well known already. You even wear it as a badge of honor apparently.
> ...



Troll? I'm not the one throwing the first insults. If you don't like me then get the fuck out of my thread. Why is that so hard for you and Dis to do?


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> It's just funny that you have to keep rec'ing other posts just to bring mine down to make a point that you're a ****. It's well known already. You even wear it as a badge of honor apparently.
> 
> This is my self-created welcome thread. If you don't wish to even try to be nice to me I don't see what point you have in being here.



Consider me the welcoming squad.  I didn't like your first post, I don't like your last, and didn't much care for anything in between.

IOW, you suck.  I'm simply reminding you of that fact.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

I wasn't the one that bumped this by the way. Apparently I have a purpose here if I'm important enough for some shit like Dis to come by and respond to another kicking this up.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> Vermin Armada said:
> 
> 
> > It's just funny that you have to keep rec'ing other posts just to bring mine down to make a point that you're a ****. It's well known already. You even wear it as a badge of honor apparently.
> ...



And I don't care what you think. Now fuck off.


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Vermin Armada said:
> ...



You care enough to yank your your arsenal of giant 4-letter words, huh?

Some people's kids...


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice!


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> Vermin Armada said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



I'm afraid you're not worth the finesse.


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Vermin Armada said:
> ...



More realistic, and believable to just assume you don't know any better.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

It's called "Dis isn't worth anymore of my time." Watch...


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 1, 2009)

I can feel the love.


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> I can feel the love.



You his new pet, since he decided I was too much trouble?


----------



## michiganFats (Feb 1, 2009)

David S. may have company in the sig line soon.


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> David S. may have company in the sig line soon.



I don't share my sig line with anybody.  You've either earned all of it, or none of it.


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > I can feel the love.
> ...


You need to throttle down and stop attacking people.

If you have been paying any attention at all, I'm not nasty to anyone nor do i cause trouble, you seem to want to treat everyone like that david guy.

Take a deep breathe and understand that not everyone is enamored with you, I'm indifferent to you and most everyone else, and only judge people on how they act, not their political views.


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



Oh, I see.. So, you wanted to make a smartass crack in the thread, but not have it responded to in any fashion?  Why didn't you just say so?


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

And if she isn't attacking me she goes after someone else. Dis, you must wake up every day hating life.... Xeno happens to be a good friend of mine from another board btw. We get along fine so don't worry about him. Don't worry about me either because as of this post, you're a non-entity to me.


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> And if she isn't attacking me she goes after someone else. Dis, you must wake up every day hating life.... Xeno happens to be a good friend of mine from another board btw. We get along fine so don't worry about him. Don't worry about me either because as of this post, you're a non-entity to me.



I was a non-entity to you during your last post.

Or, did you forget?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> Vermin Armada said:
> 
> 
> > And if she isn't attacking me she goes after someone else. Dis, you must wake up every day hating life.... Xeno happens to be a good friend of mine from another board btw. We get along fine so don't worry about him. Don't worry about me either because as of this post, you're a non-entity to me.
> ...


she got you there dude


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> Oh, I see.. So, you wanted to make a smartass crack in the thread, but not have it responded to in any fashion?  Why didn't you just say so?


Not at all, I simply see no reason for such hostility towards someone you don't even know.

You do realize you started this, not him, do you not?


----------



## Sidestreamer (Feb 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Vermin Armada said:
> ...



I've a bad habit of responding when friends are under fire. I'm sure he can handle it though.


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I see.. So, you wanted to make a smartass crack in the thread, but not have it responded to in any fashion?  Why didn't you just say so?
> ...



You obviously haven't read all 6 pages of this thread, starting with post #1 - his.  You realize he got precisely what he was looking for, do you not?


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...


I did read it, it appears to be a parody, not a serious mission statemnt, it hardly warrents getting bent out of shape about.

And i also don't see where he directed any comments at you until you said you ran the little shit off.


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



Where did I state that *I* ran him off?  Y'all really gotta learn to stop making shit up to suit your fancy.  *I* did state the little fucker's like Beetlejuice, tho.

Here's the fun part.. If you're going to come on, pronounce yourself a troll, then expect to be treated like one.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Vermin Armada,
> ...


um, here? maybe


----------



## Dis (Feb 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfmoon said:
> ...



Oh, I know full well what I said.. Nowhere in there does it state that *I* scared him off.


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 1, 2009)

Dis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...


I see that, so you wish to split hairs, fine you didn't say you scared him off, I was incorrect.

However, you did call him a little shit, ergo you did indeed start in with him.


----------



## Dis (Feb 2, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Oh, wah.  You call a self-proclaimed troll a ray of sunshine?

Edit: Make that a self-proclaimed troll that actually tries to act like one, but in reality better succeeds at having people laugh at his pathetic attempts.


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 2, 2009)

Dis said:


> Oh, wah.  You call a self-proclaimed troll a ray of sunshine?


Would you like an echo chamber where everyone agrees with everything you say?

I personally don't believe in the concept of 'trolls' as it's only trolling if you let something they say get to you emotionally.

So far in the brief time I have been here I have seen far worse then anything VA has said, by people with a lot more posts and lots of rep and so on.

Did you go out of your way to call them little shits also?


----------



## Dis (Feb 2, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, wah.  You call a self-proclaimed troll a ray of sunshine?
> ...



Nah.  I actually find most of them entertaining.. Does that bother you?


----------



## Xenophon (Feb 2, 2009)

Dis said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...


It should have been obvious that is does not bother me, i am attempting to understand why you are surprised that he answered your rag on him that way.

When you go after people you don't know they generally won't be friendly.


----------



## Dis (Feb 2, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



Who said I was surprised?

I simply don't care enough to say anything different if he'd been chased off than I'd say if he's still here.


----------



## ProfessorG2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Tsk Tsk!​


----------

